# The 'No Shampoo" Experiment



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have heard about this many times but haven't tried it yet. I use a hand-made shampoo and body wash that is being produced in Siberia out of all the Summer herbs that grow there (black-green in colour and smells amazing). Unfortunately, it's a tiny production with no shipping but I get my relatives to bring me a few jars when they visit.

I've been thinking about one day running out of everything and then I read stories like this one&#8230; should I try this? I have long hair and have to look presentable often :21:

The 'No Shampoo Experiment,' six months later : TreeHugger


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I have no use for shampoo, I use Dial soap to wash my beard and I shave my head twice a week. I am kind looking forward to the answers between men and women on this subject. I think guys don't care as much as lady's do about smell good stuff. I am not in anyway saying we are dirty beast though, just different. I have the one bar of soap and Mrs. sargedog has shampoo,conditioner, rinse, and different soap. My head hurts from all the bottles she in the shower.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A friend stopped using shampoo a couple decades ago. She said her hair went into "shock" for a few days, but then recovered.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting topic. 

Brings up the question of how will you take care of your hair in an event. I'm sure men would shave it all off, but for women (GI Jane?).

I would think baking soda and apple cider vinegar (unless handmade) would be out of stock in an event as well. I'd like to see something made with water, pot ash, rose petals, lavender, honey.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hmm Maybe I should check my calendar for when I don't have to appear without a hat in public and maybe try this. I wonder if having my hair in constant braids might actually help to get through the "shock" phase.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

survival said:


> Interesting topic.
> 
> Brings up the question of how will you take care of your hair in an event. I'm sure men would shave it all off, but for women (GI Jane?).
> 
> I would think baking soda and apple cider vinegar (unless handmade) would be out of stock in an event as well. I'd like to see something made with water, pot ash, rose petals, lavender, honey.


Even when Soviet Union collapsed and for a while soap was a very hot commodity, my family never ran out because my mom was constantly making it herself. I'm not shaving my head


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I used to work with a tribe of American Sikhs (religious hippies who dont smoke pot). Delightful people, serious preppers, and big fans of organic cleansing n shampoo. They were clean, but there was always a strange smell. Not strong, but definately funky. A lot of that may have been all the broccoli (they were strict vegetarians) being exuded from their pores, but it took a little getting used to.

SatNam to any Sikhs reading this.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ahhhhh!!! I don't know that I could do this unless it was completely necessary. hehe
Good read, though. At least I know what I can do.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ralph.... that's interesting to say the least. I've heard Japanese people think Americans smell bad.


----------



## bernzzii (Jan 21, 2014)

I've been doing no shampoo myself for awhile. Started it because of the alarming rate I was losing hair. Soon as I stopped it hair loss slowed down and my hair looks thicker. I just have to make sure that it doesn't get super long anymore.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I used to work with a tribe of American Sikhs (religious hippies who dont smoke pot). Delightful people, serious preppers, and big fans of organic cleansing n shampoo. They were clean, but there was always a strange smell. Not strong, but definately funky. A lot of that may have been all the broccoli (they were strict vegetarians) being exuded from their pores, but it took a little getting used to.
> 
> SatNam to any Sikhs reading this.


I have numerous friends who are Sikhs, I have traveled to Punjab and have never smelled anything from either, my Sikh friends in Toronto or people in Punjab, it all depends on your upbringing and if your parents teach you to wash yourself well 

Sikhs are a warrior culture (just like Kozaks, my people) and have migrated to North India from North shores of the Black Sea (my home), they are genetically related to Scythians. Most Sikhs are not vegetarian (very small percentage who are very devout), they eat LOTS of meat and drink lots of great alcohol. If you're ever in a major city, look for a restaurant run by Sikhs


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

What is this "shampoo" thing you speak of? Never heard of it.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

survival said:


> Ralph.... that's interesting to say the least. I've heard Japanese people think Americans smell bad.


I have been in many Oriental countries and for the most part they thing we smell like Cheese or dairy products, cause we eat allot of dairy products.. From i had gathered was it wasn't we smelled bad we smelled different is all this what i was told by a few hehe


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Grated Yucca root works into a soapy lather. Navajos still use it, especially in ritualistic cleansing. Makes hair soft and shiny. I'll bet other tribes have natural shampoos that they have used for centuries. Do a little research and you may find it growing in your own back yard.


----------



## RoyLanchester (Dec 10, 2014)

No need for me to worry about it. Advantage of being a nearly bald fellow I guess!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I have heard about this many times but haven't tried it yet. I use a hand-made shampoo and body wash that is being produced in Siberia out of all the Summer herbs that grow there (black-green in colour and smells amazing). Unfortunately, it's a tiny production with no shipping but I get my relatives to bring me a few jars when they visit.
> 
> I've been thinking about one day running out of everything and then I read stories like this one&#8230; should I try this? I have long hair and have to look presentable often :21:
> 
> The 'No Shampoo Experiment,' six months later : TreeHugger


How do you find Shampoo made in Siberia? I thought the only thing to come out of Siberia was Chukchi jokes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Diver said:


> How do you find Shampoo made in Siberia? I thought the only thing to come out of Siberia was Chukchi jokes.


awww Diver, I'm very fierce when it comes to defending everything about Siberia, the land of iron will and hard work. I'll let you have this one but only because you're new here :77:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I stopped using harsh soaps almost a year ago.
Most strip the skin of its natural protections and leave irritated skin exposed to the elements.
That "squeaky clean" feeling that everybody thinks is healthy is actually your skin drying out from exposure.

Our bodies perform on autopilot for most functions. Our skin is an organism in and of itself.
It knows how to protect itself from the harsh environment it exists in.
Your pores secrete an oil intended to act as a barrier against debris, germs, and bacteria. This oil traps these substances and tries to keep them from reaching the skin.
When you use an oil stripping soap, you remove this layer and expose the skin. The skin's defense against this is to increase production of the protective oil layer. This leads to overproduction, greasy smelly skin, and clogged pores.
Since water and oil don't mix, any good scrub with nothing but warm water is sufficient to remove the debris from the oil layer without stripping the layer itself.
It takes a while for the skin to recover from its new "overproduction" course of action, but eventually it does.
Your hair is no different.
Greasy hair on a normally hygienic person is not the result of uncleanliness, but an overreaction by the follicles to replace the stripped oil layer.
I've gone so long with harsh shampoos, my hair takes an exceptionally long time to recover if I stop using it.
I've not taken the time to fully get off of it.

Any product that claims to "moisturize" is often doing so to cover up the fact that it also stripped your natural layer.
If you can find a natural product that is not an astringent(oil stripper), your skin and hair will thank you for it.
Or, good ol' clean water is always there as a tried and true alternative.

Consider the above advice only for the majority of your skin.
Your hands come into contact with much more than, let's say, your shoulder does, so using a strong cleaner on them should still be followed if infection/contamination is a possibility.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I have heard about this many times but haven't tried it yet. I use a hand-made shampoo and body wash that is being produced in Siberia out of all the Summer herbs that grow there (black-green in colour and smells amazing). Unfortunately, it's a tiny production with no shipping but I get my relatives to bring me a few jars when they visit.
> 
> I've been thinking about one day running out of everything and then I read stories like this one&#8230; should I try this? I have long hair and have to look presentable often :21:
> 
> The 'No Shampoo Experiment,' six months later : TreeHugger


They make no-rinse shampoo in the US. It's most often used in hospitals or other places where using water or just getting into a shower isn't practical. They should have it at Walmart.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> awww Diver, I'm very fierce when it comes to defending everything about Siberia, the land of iron will and hard work. I'll let you have this one but only because you're new here :77:


Okay, so it was put a bit funny, but seriously where can you find shampoo made in Siberia? I'll let somebody else explain the Chukchi jokes.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Diver said:


> Okay, so it was put a bit funny, but seriously where can you find shampoo made in Siberia? I'll let somebody else explain the Chukchi jokes.


I already said how I find mine. As to the jokes you've mentioned, they are unfair and racist, used by ignorant city dwellers who have never been to Chukchi Peninsula.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I already said how I find mine. As to the jokes you've mentioned, they are unfair and racist, used by ignorant city dwellers who have never been to Chukchi Peninsula.


Has anybody been to Chukchi? I thought the only reason the jokes worked is because no one has been there to have any idea what it is actually like there.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I am also no shampoo, but i started too late. No hair left to save. God shaves my head...too bad he leaves the sides.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have been to Chukchi. Most ignorant jokes are… ignorant.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I have been to Chukchi. Most ignorant jokes are&#8230; ignorant.


You are the first person I have ever met to claim to have been to Chukchi, and I spent a year in Russia.

The Chukchi jokes I have heard are not about ignorance but rely on the ignorance of the person being told the joke. Generally they involve some disaster occurring in Chukchi and the person being told the story falling for it. I once saw one appear on the NY Times front page on Christmas Eve. Supposedly all the reindeer in Chukchi were dying. The dateline Moscow was all I needed to know somebody put one over on a NY Times reporter in Moscow. Seeing a joke run for a couple columns on the front page of the NY Times as though it was a totally serious story gave me a chuckle!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have only heard city dwellers tell such jokes, they are usually awful.


----------



## Maxxdad (Feb 5, 2014)

Hair.
Well this is a little off topic but...
For those of you like me, who began thinning on the back of your head something very weird but incredible happened last year.

My girl and I were putting up 4x8 sheets of thin plywood under our addition. The height from ground to ceiling varied from 5 feet to 11 feet as it was build on a slope.
So, there I was holding the plywood up as my girl would start the process of fastening it down. Invariably my arms got very tired and I would support the sheet of plywood with my head. Right at the spot were I was balding. By the time we were done that area of my head was very sore. Over night it swelled up and was puffy and tender to the touch. Now this is where it gets weird. After the swelling went down and after about 6 weeks I noticed that the bald spot was disappearing. I swear this is true. Now almost a year later the bald spot is GONE. The only thing I can figure is the swelling and increase of blood to the area kick started the follicles. Hell I don't know, but what I do know is the spot shows no signs of hair loss.
Maxx


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Do you have Mountain lilac up there in Canada? If you can find some out it the woods you may be able to transplant some to your yard. this plant is amazing for shampoo. you can either crush the blossoms or the fruits and add a little water. It will suds up like soap and has a nice floral sent so it is perfect as a shampoo. you can pick the fruits and dry them and then crush them and use them when the plant is hibernating over winter. 
you can plant the little bush and pretend it is an ornamental plant and no one will know the difference


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Gonna ban him now?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> Do you have Mountain lilac up there in Canada? If you can find some out it the woods you may be able to transplant some to your yard. this plant is amazing for shampoo. you can either crush the blossoms or the fruits and add a little water. It will suds up like soap and has a nice floral sent so it is perfect as a shampoo. you can pick the fruits and dry them and then crush them and use them when the plant is hibernating over winter.
> you can plant the little bush and pretend it is an ornamental plant and no one will know the difference


That's good to know, thank you! My mom is telling me to switch to a Chamomile wash made from dry flowers.. I'll do some foraging in Summer with this in mind.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I have only heard city dwellers tell such jokes, they are usually awful.


Well, I agree the disaster theme is usually pretty bad, but I have to admit to laughing when I saw one on the front page of the NY Times.


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

sparkyprep said:


> Gonna ban him now?


Hey Sparky the mods here have not banned anyone yet. I know they would rather not ban if at all possible and go to great lengths to keep from it.

I have performed all the bans that have happened on the forum for major rule violations. although I will not go into whats happened with another member (if you wanna know ask em... if you don't have contact with them still you aren't close enough to em to know anyways) if you wish to talk to me you can use the PMs to do so.
Rick


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

ffadmin said:


> Hey Sparky the mods here have not banned anyone yet. I know they would rather not ban if at all possible and go to great lengths to keep from it.
> 
> I have performed all the bans that have happened on the forum for major rule violations. although I will not go into whats happened with another member (if you wanna know ask em... if you don't have contact with them still you aren't close enough to em to know anyways) if you wish to talk to me you can use the PMs to do so.
> Rick


Just don't try to delete all your previous posts (including a bunch for opsec reasons), as the mods will re-install them and lock them from being editable.

Ask me how I know.

AJ


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)

No the mods wont. I did that. 

what you did by trying to delete all of your posts left holes in the conversations and was a detriment to the forum as a whole. you don't hurt the forum owners or mods by doing such childish things you hurt the ones you call family and friends on here and all future members to come.

OH and you also hurt the registered members on here cause for now the ability to limit or delete your own posts has been removed so I guess everyone can thank you for that too since you told them you did it.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Depends on the length. With short hair I can get away with it better. 

This time of year, and often long periods of time I just go with having longer hair. Not pony tail long but longer than your average guy 

I gotta wash it. It's just too thick and gets gunked up easy. A few days of no shampoo and it looks greasy. 

In fact, shampoo alone isn't even an option. It's just too thick...every time I get a haircut the lady will mention it.

So if SHTF, it would get buzzed. :thumbup:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TG said:


> I have heard about this many times but haven't tried it yet. I use a hand-made shampoo and body wash that is being produced in Siberia out of all the Summer herbs that grow there (black-green in colour and smells amazing). Unfortunately, it's a tiny production with no shipping but I get my relatives to bring me a few jars when they visit.
> 
> I've been thinking about one day running out of everything and then I read stories like this one&#8230; should I try this? I have long hair and have to look presentable often :21:
> 
> The 'No Shampoo Experiment,' six months later : TreeHugger


What kind of unhygienic hippy would decide to stop washing their hair? Sounds like a bad idea.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

My hair itches if I see a hippy. 
Makes me wanna punch them in the face.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I tried out Jamaican Aloe this fall.

Bear in mind my hair is 95% all naural and its still there. I dont do much at all with it but will treat it from time to time to insure it doesnt rot or smell.
It is totally what you are going for with you hair.









I broke it into smaller units and blended strands back in. Not the best photo but the hair is still there.

Bear in mind hygine is important to me. The west over treats though. there are way too many chemicals in use. a lot of practices are totally redundant when people over use the required amount.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, Will. 

I'm still not brave enough yet but if I ever decide to go for it, I'll definitely update


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Shampoo? What the hell is that?








Ever notice how bad some homeless people smell? Like a rotting cast in August? Ever see them complain about it? I think we will absolutely wreak in the post SHTF world - and I'm sure after a month, no one will care.

You will probably be able to smell who is healthy, who is getting meat and protein, and other things. Little things you have lost touch with.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> You will probably be able to smell who is healthy, who is getting meat and protein, and other things. Little things you have lost touch with.


Unfortunately, I have a hyper sensitive nose, I can actually smell if someone's diet is heavy on meat lol


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Unfortunately, I have a hyper sensitive nose, I can actually smell if someone's diet is heavy on meat lol


You mean normal?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> You mean normal?


haha Believe me, there is a huge difference in odour between an average omnivore and a person who eats mostly meat


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've had 2 friends with "all natural" dreadlocks which requires no washing; one of them hasn't wash their hair in 15 years. Anyway, while there is a light odor it isn't anything you'd really notice from more than 2 feet away (I admit to not the best sense of smell).

Now an unwashed human body is totally different. I've been on several long backpacking trips where we couldn't bathe for several weeks (deep snow) and the human body really stinks after a while. It smells a lot like a really nasty dog doo-doo.:ambivalence:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

TG said:


> haha Believe me, there is a huge difference in odour between an average omnivore and a person who eats mostly meat


So is it good or bad?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

gag :armata_PDT_32:

P.S. Thankfully, most people can't tell the difference lol


----------



## OSOKILL (Jun 4, 2012)




----------

